# Warning for possible urinary issues with Trifexis or Comfortis



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Interesting, thanks for posting this information. I currently have both of my two on Trifexis.

I just received some info in the mail about Sentinel-going to talk with my Vet about it and possibly give it a try. Huge difference in the price for one thing. Now this is something else to consider.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Christa, just seeing this after you linked it in the other thread. As you know we also had a horrific (and expensive) reaction to Comfortis with our Toby. I won't touch either product now and will be happy to join into any class action lawsuit that is filed against Elanco. Our vet reported our adverse issue to the company and the FDA (on the adverse reaction database) and the company bought back our unused medication.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I had no medication to return, so no refund. 

I feel so bad for giving this stuff to my dogs.


----------



## CLouise (Jun 24, 2017)

*Our pug had the same reaction...*

I have a 12 year old pug and she is having some of the same symptoms. I started her back on Comfortis this spring and within a week had become incontinent, but only while sleeping. I had her tested for a UTI. The test was inconclusive but showed that her urine was very dilute. No signs of anything else wrong (liver, kidneys, or diabetes). I wanted to thank you for posting this information about your dog. I'm taking her off Comfortis and will try Interceptor.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I hate using any and all heartworm and flea preventions, but here on the Texas coast, heartworm prevention is 100% a MUST DO.,. No prevention, heartworms 100% gonna happen. Honey was just over a year old when we adopted her--and heart worm positive. Our next door neighbors didn't use heart worm prevention becaue their dogs were "inside dogs" And can you guess what happened? BOTH died from heart worm infestation.


I had used the old daily hw prevention, Flaribits (can't recall the excast spelling) for years and Interceptor was the first monthly I used and it worked well, no trouble at all. Then like an idiot, I decided to use the fairly new ProHeart6 on my avatar boy, Hunter--and it killed him. He was 4 years 2 months old when it killed him Oct. 16, 2003.


When Interceptor went out of production I went with Hearetgard. I only use flea stuff IF I kneow there is a flea around. Turns out, Bravecto caused my 12 year old golden to have seizures. Ta-ta to that. Then last fall my 9 1/2 year old Great Pyrenees started having trouble with Heartgard, and later was diagnosed with liver disease. Here, I do not know ifhe had the liver trouble and that caused his reaction to to the HG, or the HG caused his liver trouble--he had been on it for 6 years. Jan. I went to Interceptor for him and he has not gotten sick after taken it a single time as he did with the Heartgard the last 3 times he took it. Sinc ehe had not had a problem with it all those years, I think it likely that due to changes with age, he developed a problem with one of the ingredients. I would not hesitate to give it to another dog, just won't give it to Sir Moose again.


----------



## GigiB (Apr 4, 2021)

cgriffin said:


> All my three boys were on Comfortis or Trifexis for a few months last year, early this year, Dachsi my dachshund more recent. I never saw wany signs of anybody being sick from either getting the Comfortis with Interceptor or switching to Trifexis when no Interceptor was available.
> But.... last December, Thunder my senior lab mix, was starting to drink more water and urinating more. When I had his geriatric profile done in early January, I mentioned this to my vet. The urinalysis came back as urine specific gravity was extremely low, urine was like water, dog is not concentrating his urine. We did more tests, more urinalysis', urine culture and sensitivity test. Nothing, showed up. Thunder was dribbling urine in his sleep and when he was in a hurry to go outside. My vet consultet with an internal specialist who said next step, do another tick panel, ultrasound, low dex suppression test for Cushing's disease, etc.
> In the meantime, in January I was able to get the very last 12 months pack of Interceptor at the vet's office and I switched Thunder and Toby back to Interceptor. Toby still got Comfortis for another month because he was always more likely to run through brush than Thunder.
> Anyway, since Thunder did not really have any sypmtoms of Cushing's, we decided to wait with that test. Then when Toby got sick and died of hemangio, truthfully, Thunder's issue took the back burner, especially since it seemed like he was not getting worse but actually seemed better, less drinking, less urinating and no incontinence issues. And after Toby's death, I could not bring myself to go to any vet clinic for weeks.
> ...



I see that your post is 8 years old, but when I googled Trifexis UTI, this post came up. My dog has never had urinary issues until 4 days ago, and I had no idea why. It occurred to me yesterday that I had just given Trifexis to him for the first time in a couple of years (I was using Heartguard with no problem, but my house has a terrible flea infestation at the moment). I suppose since you and I seem to be the only people connecting the two, we could be wrong. I cannot in any way afford all the tests you had done, but I will visit my vet tomorrow to see if antibiotics necessary. Will it clear up soon?


----------

